# Contrat horaire variable et délai de prévenance non respecté



## assmat26 (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je viens vers vous pour de l'aide.
J'ai signé en 2021 un contrat à horaire variable, 5j/sem, de 45h / sem, avec une plage horaire pouvant aller de 8h à 19h, avec 1 mois de prévenance pour les planning (une compréhension biensur si leur patron fait une modification à 15j)
J'ai proposé ce type de contrat car les parents avaient 3 planning tournants dont le plus petit était de 45h et le plus grands 50h.
Parents coup de coeur, pas pensé de ficeler plus. En parole, on m'assure qu'il n'y a pas plus d'1 semaine toutes les 4 semaine à 19h, et normalement 1 semaine max à 18h30, mais ça je l'ai pas noté sur le contrat...

Sauf qu'au début du contrat maman se lance finalement dans une reconversion... Jusque là tout va bien, je lui dis de pas se stresser, que je sais qu'elle me fait un 9h-18h tous les mois et que si y'a une modification en me donnant le planning à 15j c'est jouable car je comprends les démarche de la reconversion/ création d'entreprise... bref...
Finalement l'entreprise qui devait ouvrir  avril/mai 2022 n'existera finalement pas et elle ouvre en Juillet 2022 un tout autre projet à 45min de chez moi.
Je comprends, c'est compliqué, je lui laisse prendre ses marques, surtout qu'il y a eu les vacances d'été, qu'on s'entend bien... bref on est en décembre et je n'ai eu que 3 fois mon planning dans les 15j depuis janvier 2022... en novembre, il y a eu une tentative de changement d'une semaine déjà plannifiée en la doublant sur le planning de décembre que j'ai eu le 23/11, et avec des semaine qu'à 18H30 car magasin et noël signifie plus de travail... c'est là que j'ai dit mon premier "non" (pour la modif)
Pour janvier, j'ai eu mon planning pendant mes vacances (durant je n'ouvre officiellement pas mes mails), et il s'avère qu'en faisant la réflexion sur les nombreux retard de planning (sachant qu'il a repoussé le matin même de ma reprise son horaire d'arrivée de 1h30 alors que je n'accueillait que son enfant), il s'apperçoit qu'il est faux...
Il doivent également répondre à un avenant que je leur ai envoyé le 12/12, avant le 1er/01

Voilà le décor est planté  

Je leur ai donc proposé de profiter de l'avenant pour me mettre des horaires fixes car je ne peux pas rester dans l'attente (j'ai en tout 5 contrats et 3 enfants à moi)
Sa réponse "nous allons regarder l'avenant (oui il avait perdu le mail), et nous continuerons à vous remettre les plannings avant le 15 du mois.

Face à ce refus d'horaires fixes et aux nombreux retards de cette année, et aussi face au fait que maintenant c'est papa qui change également de travail... Je vais demander dans un premier temps de dorénavant respecter les 1 mois de délai mon planning pro et perso se compliquant aussi.

Ma question est : est ce que je peux rendre le fait d'avoir des horaire fixe sur leur contrat étant donné leurs nombreux retards?


----------



## assmat26 (29 Décembre 2022)

rectification car je vois que dans la précipitation j'ai fais des fautes (et je m'en excuse), mais j'ai oublié un mot 

Ma question est : est ce que je peux rendre le fait d'avoir des horaires fixes, sur leur contrat, obligatoire, étant donné leurs nombreux retards?


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Décembre 2022)

Déjà la question que je me pose est : êtes vous bien dans les clous concernant la règle des 2250 h maximum d'accueil ?


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Décembre 2022)

Toujours ces fameux contrats à planning variable qui si ils ne sont pas blindés en arrivent à ce que vous vous posiez ces questions ! faites-vous souvent 50h ??? car sinon il va falloir remettre tout à plat ...


----------



## Griselda (29 Décembre 2022)

Et encore, là au moins on a bien une base de temps plein payé...


----------

